# KGM - KalNorth Gold Mines



## System (21 October 2012)

KalNorth Gold Mines Limited (KGM) was formerly known as Carrick Gold Limited (CRK).

For previous discussion of this company please refer to the CRK thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5540


----------

